# Fitting a shim to the Vario sliders



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Over the past month I have noticed that my macro slider has occasionally jumped from the 2nd to top notch down to the third from top notch whilst grinding.

My Vario is an early model (s/n V 2198) which is within the range known to be affected by slider travel (on some units)

Later models do not have this issue

To solve the issue of slider travel (slipping) Baratza have produced some (tiny) little shims that can be fitted.

Their service is superb and an email to them last Saturday night was replied to on Sunday US time, with a follow-up by the support team on the Monday.

The postman delivered the package to me this morning - 5 days from Washington (WA) to London

A PDF of how to fit the shims was sent in the first email and looks easy.

I will be applying these later today, following the instructions.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I had to do this to my Vario too as it's an older model. As you say, service from the company is brilliant and they sent me about 10 sliders (you only need two). I should still have them somewhere if anyone else has the same issue.

Fitting is very simple. The hardest part was reconnecting the cable to the front panel.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Glenn, have you got a contact. As the lcd screen is playing up on my vario. It's still within the guarantee so could do with it bring looked at

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My contact is in the US. You would need to contact the UK support for Baratza via the original retailer you purchased this from for warranty queries.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The fitting took about 10 minutes following the instructions sent by Baratza as a PDF

Removing the faceplate and sliders was easy.

I was able to clean behind the screen and collected 0.7g of grinds from the motor cavity.










The shims themselves are tiny and easy to fit










Reassembly took only a minute and the machine powered on again fine

I adjusted the sliders back to where they used to jump and ran some coffee through - Rock solid this time

An easy task overall and one that Vario owners with early models can perform to make grinding stress free again


----------



## antonrod (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi glen just wondering if you have two Spare? I seem to also be having slippage with my vario.

Thanks



Glenn said:


> The fitting took about 10 minutes following the instructions sent by Baratza as a PDF
> 
> Removing the faceplate and sliders was easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

See, PM me your address and I will send them out to you


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

PM received and envelope popped in the post already, along with the instructions.


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

Glenn could you please let me know who to speak to, in order to get some shims as mine also is slipping and i'm getting fed up of holding it in place when i use the grinder on it's most used setting.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have emailed the European rep to check what the process is for sending these out.

Once I hear back I will post a reply here.


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

To learn how to replace the shims click this link


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> To learn how to replace the shims click this link


Just to say that I followed these instructions today and they worked a treat. Very easy to do, even for someone as impractical as me. The sliders are now nice and solid which has been an issue for me, even though I have a new model vario home - thanks Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I now have more sets of shims in stock if anyone needs them.

Older Varios are prone to slipping but when the shims are replaced it stops the sliders shifting on their own.


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

hi glenn.

my vario is still in a bit of a state, would be interested in a set of shims. pm incoming.


----------

